# Messerabatte bei Radon Bikes?



## marc53844 (20. Februar 2012)

Hi, wird es in der nächsten Zeit Messerabatte (Cycolonia) oder ähnliche Preisreduzierungen bei den Radon-bikes geben?

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## Toolkid (20. Februar 2012)

Die Radsaison hat gerade angefangen, da wird sicher nix reduziert. Frag nochmal im September nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (25. Februar 2012)

Also NOCH gibt's ja 2011er Modelle,die auch deutlich reduziert sind.
Da mußt du aber die Beine in die Hand nehmen, wenn die weg sind
zahlst du mehr...


----------



## marc53844 (25. Februar 2012)

Habe keine gesehen die mich angesprochen haben. Welche meinst du denn?


----------



## friesenspiess (25. Februar 2012)

Also Radon Fullys aus 2011 gibt's kaum noch, ich glaub nur noch das Skeen. Aber die haben viele interessante Cubes zu stark reduzierten
Preisen. Da lohnt es sich auch zu fragen, vieles wird auch bestellt.
Meine Freundin hat da mal so'n WLS Frauen Fully gekauft. Da haben wir
nochmal einen zusätzlichen Rabatt bekommen


----------

